# Desktop Frozen - using OSX pamther



## macmac (Jan 12, 2006)

Using G4 Power book OS X Panther

My computer was accidentally turned off (power cut). On restart the Desktop will not fully load and I cant seem to open any folders on the desktop.
I can access some forlder through the drop down bar but also cant access System preferences panel either

Can anyone help me please...... sad:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tryed logging in as root? it could be you have a bad finder pref, and you'll be able to delete it while root. from apple:


> How to log in as root
> 
> For Mac OS X 10.2 and later
> 
> ...


----------

